# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6mm (.243) bullets part packs swap for 6.5mm part packs for testing

## rambo-6mmrem

Thanks to @tui_man2 my 6mm rem has magically turned into a 260rem so I have a few bullets leftover and would like to trade for some testing amounts of 6.5 bullets or could sell if nothing to trade 

Bullets i have are 
Hornady 100gn interlock BTSP 
Hornady 95gn SST 

Just looking I geuss 20ish of each but Can count tomorrow 

Bullets im after are 6.5 hunting bullets between 120 and 130gn 

Cheers

----------


## Barefoot

@rambo-6mmrem I was given a selection of 6.5mm projectiles recently so I can sort out the follow for you if you want:-
Sierra 120 pro hunter
Sierra 130 gameking
Hornady 140 SP
140 SST

Looks like this Sunday should be a go too, guessing 1pm pick up at the moment

I'm selling a lee collet neck die set for the 260rem too if your interested . . .

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> @rambo-6mmrem I was given a selection of 6.5mm projectiles recently so I can sort out the follow for you if you want:-
> Sierra 120 pro hunter
> Sierra 130 gameking
> Hornady 140 SP
> 140 SST
> 
> Looks like this Sunday should be a go too, guessing 1pm pick up at the moment
> 
> I'm selling a lee collet neck die set for the 260rem too if your interested . . .


cool will talk sunday I have full use it a die set but I don't own it id be keen to try the 120s and 130s but the 140s might be a little heavy for my likeing
it looks like I may have the new beast on sunday but if it hasn't showed up ive got my 223 as a plan b

----------


## jim160

I have some 130g vld Berger's you could try. 
Pm me your address and I could post you some. 
I could have others as well but have no idea at the moment.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> I have some 130g vld Berger's you could try. 
> Pm me your address and I could post you some. 
> I could have others as well but have no idea at the moment.


sounds good @jim160
will send a pm

----------


## Speill

Aha, maybe a chance to repay a favour from long ago..! @rambo-6mmrem I have (and you're welcome to..)
10x Swift Scirocco II 130gr
10x Norma Vulkan 139gr
18xSST 129gr
you can keep your dodgy 6mm   :Psmiley:  to yourself though, or pass them on for good karma  :Have A Nice Day: 
and sure I also have a few partitions in 125gr that I just haven't used .. (must dig deeper)
let me know if you want any or all of these.
Also have 140SST & 140Amax, but guess these are heavier than you will want.  Cheers!

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have many types of 6.5 projectiles here for testing and can swap for 243 projectiles if necessary

Send me a pm if interested

----------

